

What the Average Chinese Guy Thinks About Google - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/china/2010/03/23/google-we-dont-need-you-says-average-chinese-guy/

======
maxharris
China is a brutal dictatorship that propagandizes and manipulates its
populace. So how is this article credible? And even this particular person
really thinks that his government's censorship is a good thing, why would it
matter?

------
python123
This is exactly what I said a few weeks ago about Google pulling out. They are
the Yahoo of China. Nobody gives a crap about them. People in the US are so
ignorant of other countries that they believe whatever narrow-minded nonsense
the media tells them. When I went to China 10 years ago, all I heard before
going was how tightly censored the web was. Instead, I was able to go to CNN,
WashingtonPost, and all my other normal news sites. Facebook is supposed to be
banned in China, and yet somehow I'm able to communicate with my Facebook
friends in China regularly. And I've never, ever been blocked from them.

